# EOS-M with Rokinon 300mm EF-M lens



## fotofool (Jul 1, 2014)

I just got the new Rokinon 300mm EF-M lens.

When I go on landscape trips I carry my Leica with a couple wide primes. I use the EOS-M with Leica lens adapter as a small/light back-up camera. I want to have a wildlife lens for those occasions when a great shot presents itself, but there is no way I'm going to carry a conventional long telephoto. This little mirror lens for the EOS-M seemed like a great option so I gave it a try. I took it out shooting this afternoon for the first time. I found that, to focus effectively (it is manual focus) I had to press my Hoodman loupe to the screen and treat it as a viewfinder. Not very elegant, but it works.

I was really surprised by the clarity and character of this simple lens. It can't handle a bright back ground (strong flare and loss of contrast) and it needs a little adjustment in ACR to boost the contrast even in the best light. Also I found the colors very muted but a custom color profile with a color checker passport completely resolved that.


----------



## bsb03 (Jul 1, 2014)

These are really nice given the lens. When I saw the thread title, I imagined far worse.


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 1, 2014)

Very nice!

I have the Samyang version of the 14mm for my 5DIII and find the manual focus difficult. Not bad for landscapes and stationary things, but moving objects is hard. I use my Hoodman loupe too but I wish there was a way to make it stay on the back of the camera without having to use eyeball pressure.

Great shots!

sek


----------



## rs (Jul 1, 2014)

The bokeh in that first shot is fairly typical for a mirror lens, but it is largely or completely a non issue in your other shots. It seems like avoiding high contrast detail not too far away from the plane of focus is the key to pulling off those great images with that lens.

Nice work!


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 1, 2014)

Hallo, I found this at amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/Hoodman-HSLRM-Cinema-Strap-Screen/dp/B0020HRCHU/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1404198582&sr=8-4&keywords=Hoodman+loupe 

B



scottkinfw said:


> Very nice!
> 
> I have the Samyang version of the 14mm for my 5DIII and find the manual focus difficult. Not bad for landscapes and stationary things, but moving objects is hard. I use my Hoodman loupe too but I wish there was a way to make it stay on the back of the camera without having to use eyeball pressure.
> 
> ...


----------



## fotofool (Jul 1, 2014)

I just used two rubber bands. Seems to work ok. And if you need to access the touch screen you can just pull back on the loupe and stretch the rubber.


----------



## fotofool (Jul 1, 2014)

Here are a few more...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 1, 2014)

I find it very difficult to get any keepers with a Mirror lens, I've had several 500mm and 600mm mirror lenses that were among the best consumer ones (Sigma, Nikon). 
It all depends on what you expect from such a lens. Certainly, very careful selection of background helps with the bokeh.


----------

